# (2017) Preview Hyatt Properties???



## Binspira (Aug 14, 2017)

This October, we are looking to rent from Oct 5th - Oct 8th in Key West - Is there a way to rent thru Hyatt (or private owner) since we wanted to see their timeshare property. We would allow up to 1 hour presentation and then will decline, yet, really wanted to understand the property better before making a purchase. 

In addition, we are also going to Carmel later in October and will be staying at the hotel vs the timeshare for 2 nights. Ideally, we would get a tour and see a couple units. My guess is we'll end up buying in Carmel after that visit. 

Any suggestions on how to stay in Key West for 3 nights and not be attacked by Mexico-like timeshare presentation? And/or get a tour while in Carmel?

Thanks, 

Binspira


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 14, 2017)

You'll probably learn more about Hyatt from TUG but Hyatt has offers on their website if you want to visit the resorts - http://www.hyattresidenceclub.com/hvc/en/offers.html

For example,

Key West: 4 days/3 nights in a two bedroom is $199/night - https://keywest.hyattresidenceclub.com/#.html
Carmel: 4 day/3 nights in a one bedroom is $159/night - https://carmel.hyattresidenceclub.com/#.html


----------



## sts1732 (Aug 15, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> You'll probably learn more about Hyatt from TUG but Hyatt has offers on their website if you want to visit the resorts - http://www.hyattresidenceclub.com/hvc/en/offers.html
> 
> For example,
> 
> ...


I believe the prices showing, require you to attend the dog and pony show. You would probably be better off to rent. Check out the classifieds here.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Aug 16, 2017)

Those links have expired


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 16, 2017)

If you go to the Hyatt residence club web site, click on properties. There are a few that have vacation offers. Click on the links next to the property names. I believe you can go to 1 per year and are required to attend a prsentation. Good luck 


Caligirlfrtx said:


> Those links have expired


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 16, 2017)

The links still work for me or are you saying what is posted on their website has expired? If so, they really should remove those links from their site. 

At their website select "Vacation Offers" at the top to see a list of properties .
http://www.hyattresidenceclub.com/

The BOOK NOW link doesn't work on the initial page however there is a telephone number.
But if you click on the SUBMIT button next to "Do you already have a Priority Reservation Number?" the page automatically refreshes due to an invalid number and the BOOK NOW button becomes enabled allowing you to continue.

_We invite all inquiries about Hyatt Residence Club. However, guests who participate in this offer must meet the following qualifications:_

_Offer is contingent on your presence at a *90-minute (not to exceed 120-minute) sales presentation *to learn about the benefits of joining Hyatt Residence Club._
_Have an annual household income of at least $xx,000 be at least xx years of age, and *can not have attended a sales presentation in the last 12 months with Hyatt Residence Club*. If you are married, cohabitating, engaged or single and bringing a companion, we require that both of you attend the private tour._
_The offer may not be used in conjunction with any other Hyatt Residence Club offer. All gifts will be rewarded upon completion of the presentation. Resort Credit Certificate may be applied to your folio._
*Note:  Annual household income and age varies by resort.*​


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Aug 16, 2017)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> If you go to the Hyatt residence club web site, click on properties. There are a few that have vacation offers. Click on the links next to the property names. I believe you can go to 1 per year and are required to attend a prsentation. Good luck


Thanks. I will check.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Aug 17, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> The links still work for me or are you saying what is posted on their website has expired? If so, they really should remove those links from their site.
> 
> At their website select "Vacation Offers" at the top to see a list of properties .
> http://www.hyattresidenceclub.com/
> ...


Alwys, I've said it before and I'll say it again: you're amazing. Thanks so much for being a part of the TUG community. We're richer for it


----------



## dagger1 (Aug 17, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> The links still work for me or are you saying what is posted on their website has expired? If so, they really should remove those links from their site.
> 
> At their website select "Vacation Offers" at the top to see a list of properties .
> http://www.hyattresidenceclub.com/
> ...


Question:  We sat through a presentation at HWOR in June during our annual week (to try and get info on the new "points" system.  Does this, per the offer above, preclude us from taking advantage of a Key West/Hawaii offer until after June 2018 (12 months)?  Or is the 12 month rule specific to these HRC vacation offers only?


----------



## WalnutBaron (Aug 17, 2017)

It only applies to the vacation offers themselves. You're free to apply, as long as you're willing to submit yourselves to another thrilling meeting with the sales weasels


----------



## Cropman (Aug 17, 2017)

I tried to sign up, I'm a newish owner, and they said I wasn't eligible. Never had been before either. Would have sat thru the Hawaii presentation in a heartbeat.


----------



## dagger1 (Aug 17, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> It only applies to the vacation offers themselves. You're free to apply, as long as you're willing to submit yourselves to another thrilling meeting with the sales weasels


Haha, thanks WB!!!  Now the question is:  "To submit or not to submit"!!!!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 17, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Question:  We sat through a presentation at HWOR in June during our annual week (to try and get info on the new "points" system.  Does this, per the offer above, preclude us from taking advantage of a Key West/Hawaii offer until after June 2018 (12 months)?  Or is the 12 month rule specific to these HRC vacation offers only?


We did the same thing by attending a presentation at Pinon Pointe that gave us no clarity on the Portfolio Program and were told we had to wait a full yr to be eligible for the offer.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 17, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Haha, thanks WB!!!  Now the question is:  "To submit or not to submit"!!!!


Hawaii is pretty low key and offers some nice boat trips as incentives.


----------



## ski_sierra (Mar 17, 2019)

I checked the website. They don't have any offers for the properties I'm interested in (Lake Tahoe). Has anybody done a presentation at those properties during ski season?


----------



## ivywag (Mar 18, 2019)

ski_sierra said:


> I checked the website. They don't have any offers for the properties I'm interested in (Lake Tahoe). Has anybody done a presentation at those properties during ski season?


Hyatt High Sierra and Hyatt Northstar are both sold out so no presentations available. You might check to see if Welk or Ritz Carlton have any available.


----------

